# CRS questions



## Yukina (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been raising cherry shrimp for about a year now. I've decided that I'd like to promote to CRS now. But just before I take the jump, I have a couple of questions:
1. Is it ok to combine cherry and CRS?
2. Can I feed both shrimp bird cuttlefish bone?
3. If needed, I might have to transfer the RCS to a non-planted, gravel tank. Will they be healthy there?
4. Where can I get CRS for a good price?


----------



## Yukina (Sep 12, 2015)

Yukina said:


> I've been raising cherry shrimp for about a year now. I've decided that I'd like to promote to CRS now. But just before I take the jump, I have a couple of questions:
> 1. Is it ok to combine cherry and CRS?
> 2. Can I feed both shrimp bird cuttlefish bone?
> 3. If needed, I might have to transfer the RCS to a non-planted, gravel tank. Will they be healthy there?
> 4. Where can I get CRS for a good price?


Oops haha, I meant CRS :lol:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

1. They like different water perameters but they will not cross breed. If your going to mix set water for crs 
2. No. Shrimp need more than calcium in their diet. Food for them is cheap and easily obtainable. 
3. Absolutely. Cherry shrimp can live in most conditions. Plants do not directly benefit shrimp. 
4. Many people sell crystals locally from private tanks. I'm sure if you post in the classifieds you are looking for some, someone will help you out at a fair price 

hope this helps


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I concur with AWW. Just to expound a little:

4) CRS come in a variety of grades varying on color and quality. Most breeders on this forum have A through to SSS grades and cost increases as you move up to the S line. Member sellers/breeders here seem to sell them between $3 to $5 per shrimpy depending on the grade and how many you want to buy. That's pretty reasonable since they're becoming more popular and common. Just navigate over to the freshwater livestock classifieds and / or search "CRS" in the top right search bar. You'll find breeders 

2 cents: try to start with a lower grade if available, like A. The higher the grade, the more sensitive and fatal incorrect water conditions can be. Take some time to research TDS (total dissolved solids) and shrimp health, it's actually pretty straight-forward. If it's in your budget, Patrick of Canadian Aquatics (sponsor here) sells TDS meters for under $20 last time i checked. His member name is Mykiss. Try to target a stable 40 TDS if not higher. 90-150 works well for me. Stability is key. Unlike RCS, CRS don't do well with any kind of change (water changes included) and your colony will thrive and have good molts. Ask the breeder if they can sell you juvenile shrimps, they adapt much better to a new tank than adult shrimpies do. I hope this helps save you money in the long run.

I just recently gave a batch of culls away to a friend. In a few months, i'll have some more culls (10 or so) that I can give you for free. You can PM to remind me.

Good luck!


----------



## Yukina (Sep 12, 2015)

DR1V3N said:


> I concur with AWW. Just to expound a little:
> 
> 4) CRS come in a variety of grades varying on color and quality. Most breeders on this forum have A through to SSS grades and cost increases as you move up to the S line. Member sellers/breeders here seem to sell them between $3 to $5 per shrimpy depending on the grade and how many you want to buy. That's pretty reasonable since they're becoming more popular and common. Just navigate over to the freshwater livestock classifieds and / or search "CRS" in the top right search bar. You'll find breeders
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! This helps me a lot


----------



## Yukina (Sep 12, 2015)

AWW said:


> 1. They like different water perameters but they will not cross breed. If your going to mix set water for crs
> 2. No. Shrimp need more than calcium in their diet. Food for them is cheap and easily obtainable.
> 3. Absolutely. Cherry shrimp can live in most conditions. Plants do not directly benefit shrimp.
> 4. Many people sell crystals locally from private tanks. I'm sure if you post in the classifieds you are looking for some, someone will help you out at a fair price
> ...


This helps a lot thank you! Just didn't want to get into the hobby without being prepared for everything.


----------

